# Pre-War Tank For Restoration ///



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Nov 12, 2011)

Had this post up for someone who did not need it.

Not sure of make.

sale//trade


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick,
I'm back again..I've found someone that may be able to alter the tank (by welding), is there anything you're interested in trading for (I've got a prewar EA headlight, a rear rack or a speedometer (newer 60's Sears/head only). I have photos of the items if interested, I tried sending a PM but the message wouldn't go through.
Thanks


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Nov 22, 2011)

*tank is SOLD*

tank is sold....thanks Mr. Bri.


----------

